# Heißeste/reizvollste Pornodarstellerin?



## begoodtonite (15 Aug. 2010)

Hey mich würde mal interessieren, auf welche Pornodarstellerin ihr am meisten abfahrt. Habe mal eine kleine Auswahl meiner Favoritinnen zusammengestellt und bin gespannt, wen ihr davon am besten findet


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Aug. 2010)

Ich stehe da auf die reiferen Kaliber! Meine Favouriten sind Sara Jay, Deauxma und Anita Cannibal!


----------



## syd67 (16 Aug. 2010)

ist lupe fuentes eine ex?
soviel ich weiss hat sie doch erst vor2jahren das little lupe immage
abgelegt und durch mehrere operationen hier und dort zugelegt!
sie hatte auch einen vertrag mit irgend einer grossen firma!?
nur so als info:die kleine blonde namens lia19 macht nun auch hardcore!


----------



## begoodtonite (16 Aug. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> ist lupe fuentes eine ex?
> soviel ich weiss hat sie doch erst vor2jahren das little lupe immage
> abgelegt und durch mehrere operationen hier und dort zugelegt!
> sie hatte auch einen vertrag mit irgend einer grossen firma!?
> nur so als info:die kleine blonde namens lia19 macht nun auch hardcore!



hab ich nicht behauptet, aber manche der damen sind halt nicht mehr im geschäft, deshalb ist (ex) auch in klammern gesetzt.


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

Mir fehlt Jenna Jameson in der Auswahl


----------



## begoodtonite (15 Dez. 2010)

hmm so eindeutig für tyra?


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Für mich ganz klar: Briana Banks.


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

nina hartley, kelly trump fehlen auch


----------

